# skeletools back/hip pads?



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i got skeletool's padded nappy; i figured if it was good enuff for dirt bike riders, then it'd be good enuff for snow pack riders.

i was right! and in fact, several seasons later, i am still right. they rock! 

and the guys at skeletool are also proper friendly and decent people. they exported to me in the UK in less than 2 weeks; paid thru paypal and i have nothing but good things to say about them and their products.

buy them. seriously. and compared to burton arse pads, they were cheap as chips and far more comfortable.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

that's exactly what i'm lookin' for. danka.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

how are skeletools shorts compared to azzpadz? i kinda skimped last year and ended buying something a little on the cheapside and they didnt really do much. I know the skeletools are twice the price as azzpadz but do they really relieve some of the pain you would most likely get otherwise? Thanks


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

bizarre! when i bought skele they were half the price of azz!

the skele pads i got, are kinda in a slinky stretch material girdle, so there is no slip or movement; but it is completely porous and thus breathable; i think it is quite efficient at moisture wicking too.

the padding itself is dense foam and there are no out plastic shells; this seems to have no ill effect on performance, but allows complete freedom of motion, without getting an edge of a plastic plate whack you in the gonads....


----------

